# Buying Glock From Private Citizen



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am considering buying a pistol from a private citizen. Do I need to go through a dealer? Background check?...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If the seller and you are living in the same state the answer is *no........*


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> If the seller and you are living in the same state the answer is *no........*


Um, I believe that this depends upon which state.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Um, I believe that this depends upon which state.


Reason I answered no was the original posted this in the Oregon thread.......


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> I am considering buying a pistol from a private citizen. Do I need to go through a dealer? Background check?...


Depends on your state law.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and guess he's in Oregon...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good point that.
I'll leave quietly now.

Don't mind me...


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

We love you Steve. Found a web site with quotes and explanations of Oregon law. Pretty wide open. If I was selling, I would do the background check or ask to see a CHL. But I am buying and I know I am not an axe murderer.


----------



## Scott9mm (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you know the gun isn't stolen? I'd make the deal contingent on a clean s/n check via the sheriff's hot sheet.


----------

